# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Night 29th April

## Fluff

This weeks quiz will be a general knowledge one.

starts at the usual 8:3, see you there

----------


## donnalee1994

I'll be there all being well  :Wink:

----------


## Fluff

well done all. 1st place was Foxy 2nd was Wellies and 3rd was sassy

1st place was a tiebraker

----------


## ©Amethyst

Thanks again for a really cool quiz, Fluff!

----------


## highlander

Well done superdooperfluff, good quiz.

----------

